

How to enable new Google design - nazar
http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/google/133761/

======
nazar
So the instructions are like that:

1)Go to www.google.com 2)Open chrome developer tools or firebug on Firefox and
go to console tab. 3)paste this code into console:
document.cookie="PREF=ID=03fd476a699d6487:U=88e8716486ff1e5d:FF=0:LD=en:CR=2:TM=1322688084:LM=1322688085:S=McEsyvcXKMiVfGds;
path=/; domain=.google.com";window.location.reload();

4) Get the new design

